# wma9dmo abspielen (64bit)?

## musv

Hallo, 

meine bessere Hälfte hat mal wieder Lust tropische Klänge. Von einer Freundin bekam sie dann das folgende Internetradio (natürlich nur für Internet Explorer geeignet) empfohlen:

-> http://www.atardefm.com.br -> rádioonline ->auf "OuçaAgora!" klicken. 

Da poppt dann ein kleines Fensterchen auf, was bei mir nix abspielt. Aus dem Quelltext bekomm ich dann diesen Link hier:

-> www2.atardefm.com.br/radio.asx

Also mit wget runtergeladen und reingeäugt:

```
<asx version = "3.0">

  <entry>

    <ref href = "mms://itapemawms.sistemaplug.com/atarde"/>  

    <ref href = "http://radio.atardefm.com.br:8000/atardefm.m3u"/>

  </entry>

</asx>
```

Amarok weigert sich bei beiden Links. Beim ersten steht da, dass der Codec fehlt, beim zweiten Link wird gar nichts angezeigt. 

Dann hab ich mplayer probiert:

```
mplayer http://radio.atardefm.com.br:8000/atardefm.m3u

MPlayer SVN-r28450-4.3.3 (C) 2000-2009 MPlayer Team

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+ (Family: 15, Model: 107, Stepping: 2)

Spiele http://radio.atardefm.com.br:8000/atardefm.m3u.

Löse radio.atardefm.com.br auf für AF_INET...

Verbinde mit Server radio.atardefm.com.br[187.1.111.53]:8000 ...

Verbindung fehlgeschlagen: Connection refused

STREAM_ASF, URL: http://radio.atardefm.com.br:8000/atardefm.m3u

Löse radio.atardefm.com.br auf für AF_INET...

Verbinde mit Server radio.atardefm.com.br[187.1.111.53]:8000 ...

Verbindung fehlgeschlagen: Connection refused

Fehlgeschlagen, beende.

Löse radio.atardefm.com.br auf für AF_INET...

Verbinde mit Server radio.atardefm.com.br[187.1.111.53]:8000 ...

Verbindung fehlgeschlagen: Connection refused

No stream found to handle url http://radio.atardefm.com.br:8000/atardefm.m3u
```

Anschließend den ersten Link:

```
mplayer mms://itapemawms.sistemaplug.com/atarde

MPlayer SVN-r28450-4.3.3 (C) 2000-2009 MPlayer Team

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+ (Family: 15, Model: 107, Stepping: 2)

Spiele mms://itapemawms.sistemaplug.com/atarde.

STREAM_ASF, URL: mms://itapemawms.sistemaplug.com/atarde

Löse itapemawms.sistemaplug.com auf für AF_INET...

Verbinde mit Server itapemawms.sistemaplug.com[208.101.38.100]:1755 ...

Verbunden.

unbekanntes Objekt

Dateiobjekt, Paketgröße = 2762 (2762).

unbekanntes Objekt

Datenstromobjekt, ID: 1

Datenstromobjekt, ID: 2

unbekanntes Objekt

unbekanntes Objekt

Datenobjekt.

mmst packet_length = 2762

Cache-Größe auf 64 KByte gesetzt.

Fülle Zwischenpuffer: 12.50% (8192 Bytes)   

ASF-Dateiformat erkannt!

[asfheader] Audiostream gefunden, -aid 1

==========================================================================

Erforderliche Audiocodec-Familie [wma9dmo] (afm=dmo) nicht verfügbar.

Aktiviere sie beim Kompilieren.

Erforderliche Audiocodec-Familie [wmadmo] (afm=dmo) nicht verfügbar.

Aktiviere sie beim Kompilieren.

Kann Codec für Audioformat 0x162 nicht finden!

Lies DOCS/HTML/de/codecs.html!

Audio: kein Ton!

Video: kein Video

Beenden... (Dateiende erreicht)
```

Gut, Google brachte mich dann dahin, dass es irgendsoein exotischer M$-Codec ist, den MPlayer nach diesem Kommentar eigentlich abspielen müssen könnte. Kompiliert ist bei mir der mplayer so:

```
 emerge -pvt mplayer

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p28450  USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac aalib ass cddb cdparanoia directfb doc dts dvd encode fbcon ftp gif gtk iconv jpeg libcaca live lzo mad md5sum mmx mmxext mp2 mp3 musepack opengl oss png quicktime rar rtc sdl sse sse2 theora truetype unicode v4l v4l2 vorbis x264 xscreensaver xv xvid xvmc -alsa (-altivec) -amrnb -amrwb -arts -bidi -bindist -bl -cdio -cpudetection -custom-cflags -custom-cpuopts -debug -dga -dirac -dv -dvb (-dvdnav) -dxr3 -enca -esd -ggi -ipv6 -jack -joystick -ladspa -lirc -mng -nas -nemesi -openal -pnm -pulseaudio -pvr -radio (-real) -samba -schroedinger -speex -ssse3 (-svga) -teletext -tga (-vidix) (-win32codecs) -xanim -xinerama -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa -mga -s3virge -tdfx" 0 kB
```

Die Win32Codecs gehen logischerweise mit der 64bit-Version nicht. Wie krieg ich das Teil jetzt abgespielt? Besser noch: Wie krieg ich das Ding eventuell auch noch in Amarok-1.4 (Xine-Backend) zum Dudeln?

PS: Eine neuere Version von mplayer wollte ich erstmal nicht installieren, weil aufgrund der Integration von vdpau bei mir das Bild von Videos immer zur Hälfte aus dem Monitor geschoben wurde (Bug der Kombination neuer MPlayer + Enlightenment e16). Außerdem hab ich seit ca. 2 Monaten kein Update mehr gemacht. Größere Compilierorgien kann und werde ich in den nächsten 3 Wochen auch nicht unternehmen (Endphase Diplomarbeit).

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Das geht bei mir weder unter Windows noch unter Linux. Sieht eher so aus als sei der Link tot.

Sebastian

----------

## Malla

Also bei mir funktioniert das sowohl unter Windows als auch unter Linux ohne Probleme. VLC hat mit dem ersten Link (mms://...) unter beiden Betriebssystemen kein Problem. Hast du es schon mit VLC probiert?

----------

## musv

Nee, bisher nur mit Mplayer und Amarok. Auf meinem Uraltnotebook (32bit) ging's auch, da win32Codecs.

----------

## firefly

meine Recherche hat ergeben, das der verwendete audiocodec vom type wmv3 ist. Und dafür existiert noch keine native unterstützung unter linux. Da helfen nur die win32codecs. Und dafür musst du die 32bit variante von mplayer/xine installiert haben, damit diese die win32codecs verwenden können.

----------

## musv

 *firefly wrote:*   

> meine Recherche hat ergeben, das der verwendete audiocodec vom type wmv3 ist. Und dafür existiert noch keine native unterstützung unter linux. Da helfen nur die win32codecs. 

 

Ok, danke. Damit wird das Problem dann erstmal zeitlich verschoben.

----------

